# New Hornady 270 Win Dies



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Brand new, still sealed. Just never got around to loading for this round.

$28 Shipped to your door

or would trade for 1 box of .224 62 Gr TTSX bullets or 50 pieces of new 22-250 brass.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

SOLD


----------

